# Keith



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

There was a little mouse called Keith
Who circumsised men with his teeth
It wasn't for leisure
Or sexual pleasure
It was was just for the cheese underneath!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

The old jokes are still gong strong , :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

There was a young woman from Leeds
who swallowed a packet of seeds
In less than an hour,
her tits were in flower
and her fanny was full of weeds


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Lol 

YoungOldUn


----------



## skilgannon (Mar 30, 2011)

The was a young woman from Bude
who went for a swim in the nude
a man in a punt 
stuck a pole in her navel 
so she never went back again :wink:


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------

